# LOST SWISS ARMY KNIFE ON MAIN SALMON



## meanjoebean (Aug 23, 2011)

Lost Swiss Army knife at Lower Yellowpine campsite(I think) on the Main Salmon last week. Red knife, white Swiss Army logo. Possibly attached to a whistle. Easily replaced but holds sentimental value to my son. Thanks.


----------

